

Ethics & Apple: do the optics matter? - neonfunk
http://jessesmith.tumblr.com/post/569060525/r-egardless-of-how-the-law-shakes-out-the-optics

======
aphyr
"Optics." You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it
means.

I've read the article twice, and am still puzzled. Does anyone else get this?
Is it marketspeak?

~~~
neonfunk
It's from David Carr's NYT op-ed: "... and regardless of how the law shakes
out, the optics are horrible for Apple." So I think in that context it means
"how it appears" vs. "how it is".

